
Steve Jobs talks marketing strategy in an internal NeXT video (1991) - bholdr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNfRgSlhIW0
======
vilda
This seems to be the first talk. Are there any other talks recorded and
preserved?

~~~
bholdr
I think so. There are a few of theme floating around Youtube. This is what I
found:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gveTy4EmNyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gveTy4EmNyk)

